# Steelhead fishing



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Fished today with Curtis Wagner from Ohio’s ODNR . We had a great day as we had 18 on 16 in and were done by 2pm ! The cloudy day made for good fishing ! Hats off to Ohio’s ODNR Steelhead program as the stocking program makes for a great fishery !


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

The chromers are unbelievably large this year.

Good job.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

Nice! Looks like you hit the river again. Are they liking spoons in the river? Going to try to go up Monday.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes they have been hitting good on spoons but make sure you look at the river chart before go Monday cause there’s suppose to be a lot of rain coming Saturday afternoon thru Sunday and gale force winds on the lake Saturday evening and Sunday


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

FishIgo said:


> Yes they have been hitting good on spoons but make sure you look at the river chart before go Monday cause there’s suppose to be a lot of rain coming Saturday afternoon thru Sunday and gale force winds on the lake Saturday evening and Sunday


Yea I know, but already asked off work


----------



## BuckeyeHonk (Apr 7, 2019)

What river were you in?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

BuckeyeHonk said:


> What river were you in?


Conneaut


----------



## mollydaisy (Sep 21, 2014)

FishIgo said:


> Conneaut


Were is that boat launch below bridge?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

mollydaisy said:


> Were is that boat launch below bridge?


Right we’re the black dot is (it’s a car )


----------



## tgh1111 (Jul 17, 2014)

nice meeting you Saturday. we went 3 for 5
after a couple of your suggestions. I appreciate it .
thanks again and good fishing
tom


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

tgh1111 said:


> nice meeting you Saturday. we went 3 for 5
> after a couple of your suggestions. I appreciate it .
> thanks again and good fishing
> tom


Your very welcome !


----------

